# Chance Vought F4U Corsair



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2010)

part 1

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2010)

part 3

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 15, 2010)

part 4

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 15, 2010)

Sweet. Gotta love the Corsair!!!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## mudpuppy (Mar 15, 2010)

Some more great finds, snautzer01! In the first set of photos that Corsair would seem tobe from the Korean War era, correct? Lokking at the first 2 photos in part 1; there are 4 guns in the wings. Other shots of the F4U show 6 guns, I'm thinking these are WWII era. 
I am making an assumption of the timeframe for the first 2 shots mostly based on the pilots headgear, but if this is around 1950-53 did these Corsairs keep the 50 cals as wing guns or did they switch to a 20 mm machine-cannon? 
Thanks
Derek


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 15, 2010)

Those are F4U-4Bs Derek, and you are correct, they are Korean War era. Originally, F4U-4s were equipped with the same armament as F4U-1s when they entered WWII at the very end. There's also claims that some F4U-4Bs did make it into World War II, but as far as I know they're unsubstantiated.

Great photos!


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2010)

Actually Catch, I think those top pics are F4U-4C's. The 4 and 4B had the 6x50's (as you pointed out) and the only difference between the 4 and 4B was the 4B was the designation for the planes destined for use by the FAA. 

Let me know if I'm mistaken....

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2010)

part 5


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 16, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> Actually Catch, I think those top pics are F4U-4C's. The 4 and 4B had the 6x50's (as you pointed out) and the only difference between the 4 and 4B was the 4B was the designation for the planes destined for use by the FAA.
> 
> Let me know if I'm mistaken....



You're not mistaken at all, though they are -4Bs. There was a weird change in designation at some point between the wars and nobody's quite sure what happened other than that the FAA never received any F4U-4s. By Korea, all cannon armed -4s were designated Bs.


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 16, 2010)

Ah, thanks for the info......


----------



## Catch22 (Mar 16, 2010)

No problem!


----------



## Wayne Little (Mar 17, 2010)

Now we're cooking..


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 24, 2010)

One of my favorite planes. 


Wheels

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 25, 2010)

Great shots!


----------



## Bullo Loris (Mar 26, 2010)

Hi mate, you found the pictures on this forum?

Warbird Information Exchange • View topic - March 13 NEW.... REPUBLIC, the people that made the planes

Good found


----------



## hawkeye2an (Mar 26, 2010)

Great shots. The Corsair is just one of those birds that just screams FIGHTER !!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 12, 2014)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rogerwilko (Dec 13, 2014)

Looks like a push start in the third picture! I wonder if they got it to go?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 1, 2015)

Final Assembly

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2015)

Good shot! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 5, 2015)

That's a nice shot....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 20, 2016)

Great pic.


----------



## Dana Bell (Sep 20, 2016)

The aircraft is an FG-1D of VMF-121, photographed on Falalop, Ulithi, on 22 May 1945. A great image!

Cheers,


Dana


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2016)

Super shot....


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 24, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 28, 2016)

Okinawa 1945

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 30, 2016)

USMC Corps F4U-4B 1950


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Crimea_River (Oct 1, 2016)

Good stuff.


----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2016)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 10, 2016)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 11, 2016)

Tailhook Topics: Vought XF4U-1 Corsair

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## johnbr (Nov 20, 2016)

Two place Corsair. 
In late 1945, the concept of a Two Place Trainer version of the F4U was in discussion between Vought and the Bureau of Aeronautics. The potential program was given a Vought number of V-354.
The trainer is a conversion of the F4U-1D from a single place to two place aircraft. The airframes converted would be from surplus US Navy stocks, there would be no new build airframes. By late January 1946 the Navy had ordered 50 F4U-1Ds held for possible use in the program. 
To convert a F4U-1D into a Two Place Trainer the fuselage front section would be exchanged for one containing two full sized cockpits. The single large fuel cell would be traded for four smaller fuel cells. The new fuel cells would be located under the cockpits (2) and one each in the outer wing panels. The outer wing fuel cells would displace two of the machine guns and ammunition from each wing leaving the aircraft with only two guns, one in each wing. The aircraft would retain full arresting and catapulting provisions to support aircraft carrier operations. Lastly, the V-354 would retain the same engine, bomb and rocket provisions as a standard F4U-1D.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Nov 23, 2016)

Never knew, nice one


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Nov 23, 2016)

View attachment 358343
_Although only few F2G's (17) were built, others were probably on the production line. Some of the planes pictured may never have been accepted by the Navy or flown._


F2g

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 24, 2016)

Cool


----------



## Wurger (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 14, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 15, 2017)

great shot...


----------



## johnbr (Jul 25, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 26, 2017)

Looks an odd addition....


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 26, 2017)

Interesting!


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

The first one is the 2 place.


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)

*XF4U-3*

The XF4U-3 was an experimental aircraft, designed to test out to possibility of fitting a pair of Bierman superchargers to the engine in a F4U, in an attempt to improve its high altitude performance. Work was carried out during 1943 and 1944, with test flights in April 1944. However, the superchargers were not reliable, rarely lasting for two entire test flights without a failure. April 1944 also saw the first flights of the F4U-4, and the dash three was abandoned in favour of the more conventional dash four.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 27, 2017)



Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 6, 2017)

Donald Connolly, Finale, picturing the action in Onagawa Bay, Japan, 9 August 1945, from which Lieutenant Robert Hampton Gray, VC, DSC, was posthumously awarded the RCN’s only Victoria Cross.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2017)

Nice..!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 7, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 8, 2017)

not bad!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 11, 2017)

A nice shot.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 12, 2017)

Does look good.


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 24, 2017)

A Vought-Sikorsky F4U-1 is tested inside the NASA Full Scale Wind Tunnel to verify drag reduction recommendations. The Vought F4U-1A Corsair was among the many World War II aircraft tested in the wind tunnel. The NACA’s drag reduction efforts increased speed and range and gave Allied pilots critical advantages in combat.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 26, 2017)

Good one.


----------



## wuzak (Aug 26, 2017)

johnbr said:


> A Vought-Sikorsky F4U-1 is tested inside the NASA Full Scale Wind Tunnel to verify drag reduction recommendations. The Vought F4U-1A Corsair was among the many World War II aircraft tested in the wind tunnel. The NACA’s drag reduction efforts increased speed and range and gave Allied pilots critical advantages in combat.
> View attachment 380983



Looks like there is a ducted spinner up front

Like the Fw 190 V1






Or like this experimental Tempest


----------



## Wurger (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Sep 4, 2017)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2017)

like that...!


----------



## johnbr (Sep 16, 2017)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## johnbr (Oct 7, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 20, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 22, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## *SkyChimp* (Jan 16, 2018)

I always liked that picture of the F4U-1Ds and FM-2 Wildcats (and the lone little Curtiss SNC-1 Falcon at the end of the back row). Taken in late 1944. If anyone ever wanted to know the Navy's thoughts on the future of the F6F Hellcat, one only need look at that picture.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 9, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## clarkjwilson (May 5, 2018)

My dad's Corsair WWII Pictures.
My father, Donald R, Wilson, was assigned to Marine Fighting Squadron VMF-121 and also assigned to VMF-122 while based on the island of Peleliu, in the Western Caroline Islands of the Pacific Ocean

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)

THX for sharing.


----------



## Gnomey (May 7, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jun 16, 2018)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jun 17, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> part 5
> 
> View attachment 125270
> View attachment 125271


Love that bent wing bird! Got to meet Boone Guyton a few years back. Can't buy memories like that!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 17, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 20, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 29, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2018)

Chance Vought F4U Corsair Genesis


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2018)

Art


----------



## johnbr (Jul 4, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

As it happened, the antiaircraft-bomb requirement was dropped for F4U production


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Aug 19, 2018)

This US Navy F-4U pilot saw a Miracle this day This is what happens when you get caught by a N1K-J's 4 20mm cannons.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Dec 31, 2018)

*A damaged F4U back at its base after a fight with two Japanese Zeros over New Britain, January 12, 1944.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Ivan1GFP (Jan 6, 2019)

Hello JohnBr,
That looks like a very interesting "historical" scene.
F4U-5, U-505.....

- Ivan.


----------



## johnbr (Jan 23, 2019)

F2G-2 Super







Corsair

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jan 23, 2019)

a Corsair was captured by the Luftwaffe and extensively tested by them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 24, 2019)

Photos & Calendars Of World War 2 Planes Lot | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)

Aircraft/Engine Paper | Early Aeronautica

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2019)

BULLDOG SQUADRON FLYING THE GROOVE TARGET VILA AIRDROME MARINE CORPS PHOTO WW2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)

Goodyear F2G 1 Corsair NATC developed by Goodyear and was powered by the Pratt & Whitney R 4360 
The Saga of the F2G Corsair #74 Air Racer - Part 1: F2G-GAC AKRON | Large Scale Planes


----------



## Wurger (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)

Vought F4U Corsair 
1943


----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 30, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 31, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Ole Bill (Jan 31, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 125098
> View attachment 125099
> View attachment 125100
> View attachment 125101
> ...


The more OVERHEAD Life photo of the disassembled F4U shows a good view of the tiny, triangular wedge anti-torque devise welded onto the leading edge of right wing. Very few kits include this tiny detail.


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Jan 31, 2019)

Ivan1GFP said:


> Hello JohnBr,
> That looks like a very interesting "historical" scene.
> F4U-5, U-505.....
> 
> - Ivan.


Imaginative, too!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 3, 2019)

Cool shots!


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 3, 2019)

Corsair -1 




Corsair -2




Corsair -3




Corsair -4

My own photos.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 3, 2019)

Cool!!!


----------



## Wurger (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Alex Smart (Feb 6, 2019)

Anyone know the Bu Numbers for these VMF323 a/c, "WS" "20" and/or "WS" "16" shown in earlier posts ??
Thanks
Alex


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 7, 2019)

Vintage 1942 magazine ad Naval Aviation Recruting WWII amazing condition | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## R Leonard (Feb 7, 2019)

XBe02Drvr said:


> Imaginative, too!



Love the frogmen with the machine guns & the CV type carrier in the background, too.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 8, 2019)

Vintage WW 2 1942-43 F4U-1 Corsair 8 x 10 Black and White Photo 2 of 6 | eBay
Vintage WW 2 1942-43 F4U-1 Corsair 8 x 10 Black and White Photo 1 of 6 | eBay
Vintage WW 2 1942-43 F4U-1 Corsair 8 x 10 Black and White Photo 6 of 6 | eBay
Vintage WW 2 1942-43 F4U-1 Corsair 8 x 10 Black and White Photo 5 of 6 | eBay
Vintage WW 2 1942-43 F4U-1 Corsair 8x10 Black and White Photo 3 of 6 | eBay
WWII US Navy Aircraft Photograph USS Vought Corsair F4-U Official Photo 4.5x5.5 | eBay
WWII US Navy Aircraft Photograph USS Vought Corsair F4U Official Photo 8x10 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 17, 2019)

WWII Official USMC Marine airplanes Photo 24 Hours a day, no time & a Half | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 11, 2019)

WW2 Press Photograph FLEET AIR ARM Corsair On Aircraft Carrier ROYAL NAVY | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 11, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

USMC Vought F4U Corsair VMF-214 Guadalcanal Solomons 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 15, 2019)

USMC Vought F4U Corsair VMF-214 Torokina Solomons 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2019)

Great Pics.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 18, 2019)

Good stuff. I wonder if the Corsair in post #172 belonged to 1834 Sqn


----------



## slowroll323 (Jul 18, 2019)

WS modex denotes Marine Fighter Squadron-323, the Deathrattlers!


----------



## johnbr (Aug 20, 2019)

Media Tweets by LeFanaDelAviationMag (@FanaAviationMag) | Twitter

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 21, 2019)

Nice shots.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

USMC Vought F4U Corsair MG Armourers Solomon Islands 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

USMC Vought F4U Corsair MAG 14 F6F Solomon Islands 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2019)

Orig WW11 Navy Corsair F4U-4 Aircraft Crash Landing w/ Tail # Photo Negative | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 1, 2019)

Love the colour shots. The last one is post war. Its amazing that most sellers don't do a bit of research before they post. It has a bit of history...

97053 (VF-193 or VF-871) hit by AAA, ditched, DBR May 18, 1951. DBR stands for Damaged Beyond Repair


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

USMC F4U Corsair VMF-214 Torokina Solomon Is 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo #2 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 9, 2019)

USMC F4U Corsair VMF-214 Torokina Solomon Is 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo #1 | eBay


----------



## Sid327 (Sep 9, 2019)

Ole Bill said:


> The more OVERHEAD Life photo of the disassembled F4U shows a good view of the tiny, triangular wedge anti-torque devise welded onto the leading edge of right wing. Very few kits include this tiny detail.



I read somewhere,

That this was fitted to stop the sudden (right) wing drop at the stall (?)


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 9, 2019)

Sid327 said:


> I read somewhere,
> 
> That this was fitted to stop the sudden (right) wing drop at the stall (?)


You read right, but actually it was left.
https://www.heraldnet.com/life/spoiler-alert-corsairs-contraption-solved-lift-loss-problem/
I suspect the Corsair wing might have had a little wash in to counteract the humungoid torque and P factor of that big mutha R2800 (the brutest engine an American fighter had ever had when the F4U was first designed). That would almost guarantee a left wing first stall behavior, requiring some remediation to force right wing stall at the same time.
As AOA approaches stall the P factor and gyro precession effect of all that rotating mass would likely threaten the ability of the rudder to stop a yaw from developing and any aviator knows that retreating wing stalls first.
The neat thing about that little strip is it has practically no effect until the AOA approaches critical.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

WW2 China Photograph 1946 Tsingtao Tientsin Airfields Fighter Planes USMC Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2019)

WW2 China Photograph 1946 Tsingtao Tientsin Airfields US Marine Pilot USMC Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 12, 2019)

War Photo Test pilot Willard B. Boothby fighter F4U-1 Corsair US Navy WW2 8x10 B | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 12, 2019)

Nice..!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## XBe02Drvr (Sep 12, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> War Photo Test pilot Willard B. Boothby fighter F4U-1 Corsair US Navy WW2 8x10 B | eBay
> 
> View attachment 551965


Would that be production test at the plant, with Bridgeport harbor and Long Island Sound in the background? We used to fly the Bridgeport Arrival to JFK almost daily.
The (now deceased) former manager of one of the local airports flew production test for Vought in '44 and '45. He had been an Instructor in one of the many contract flying schools early in the war after being rejected for enlistment due to age and an old plane crash injury. Early in 1944, when the contract school system was downsized in a big way, the instructors all lost their deferments and were snapped up to satisfy the insatiable demands of the infantry. So Al was informed that due to a "rationalization of standards" he had been reclassified IA and must report to the induction center for an update on his physical. On the same day he got a phone call from one of his former flight instructor buddies who had just landed a job at Vought saying he needed to come down for an interview. Al sealed the draft board envelope back up, stuck it back in the mailbox, and packed his bags for Bridgeport. Vought dealt with the draft board, and Al signed off five Corsairs a day for delivery.
He said he got real good at writing on his kneeboard and at practicing power off "dead stick" landings against the day when he would have to do one for real. That day came and he had to dead stick in a howling crosswind with an oil covered windshield, got blown off the runway into a drainage ditch, rolled it up in a ball, and walked away. "Damned stout airplane." He only signed off four planes that day.
As a low time private pilot it was always a treat for me to walk into his office, a veritable shrine to the bent wing bird and to warbirds in general. I even got the opportunity to give him a fam ride in the Navy club's T34, one of the few planes, it seemed, he'd never flown.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

Test pilot Lyman Bueller in the cockpit F4U-1 Corsair US War Photo 4x6 inch L | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

WW II era Large Photo 21x18 *AIR FORCE FIGHTER SQUADRON* | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 16, 2019)

WW II era Large Photo 21x18 *AIR FORCE FIGHTER* | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 16, 2019)

Gotta love those Air Force Corsairs


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 20, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo 1943 F4U-1 Corsair fighter with P-47 Thunderbolt behind 1810 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 24, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo F4U-1 Corsair F4F Wildcat TBF-1 Avengers ready to launch 1667 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 25, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 5, 2019)

Naval Air Station Long Beach California Corsair Fighters 8x10 WWII WW2 Photo 715 | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 7, 2019)

WWII MARINE FIGHTING FALCONS FIGHTER PILOTS VMF 221 ORIGINAL GROUP PHOTO 27 WIDE | eBay


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 9, 2019)

What's this?


----------



## nuuumannn (Oct 9, 2019)

My guess is a Curtiss Wright CW-22. Too small to be a Dauntless, which is what I first thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## XBe02Drvr (Oct 10, 2019)

nuuumannn said:


> My guess is a Curtiss Wright CW-22. Too small to be a Dauntless, which is what I first thought.


I second that motion. Sure is an odd looking DUKW. Short nose, forward mounted high aspect ratio wing, landing gear too narrow to fold inward, must go aft. Typical Curtiss. Canopy stolen from an SNJ. Probably a squadron hack for running the odd errand. No squid/grunt squadron is complete without one whenever they're on the beach.
Cheers,
Wes

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 10, 2019)

Appreciated as always gentlemen

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

F4U-1 Corsair on the ground #5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

F4U-1 Corsairs in flight over Central Pacific#5 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

F4U-1 Corsairs in flight over Central Pacific#4 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 10, 2019)

F4U-1 Corsairs in flight over Central Pacific#3 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

War Photo A Grumman F4U Corsair on the flight line about to take WW2 4x6 B | eBay

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

WW2 Picture Photo F4U-1 Corsair F4F Wildcat TBF-1 Avengers ready to launch 1667 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

(001) Vintage 1950s Korean War Era 35mm Slide Photo - US NAVY FIGHTER PLANE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

(005) Vintage 1950s Korean War Era 35mm Slide Photo FIGHTER PLANES ON CARRIER | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 15, 2019)

(02) Vintage 1950s KOREAN WAR 8mm Film Home Movie - USS Philippine Sea (CV-47) | eBay

Rocket.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

1940s US Navy Sailor's Aircraft Carrier photo airplane loading machine gun | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 16, 2019)

1940s US Navy Sailor's Aircraft Carrier photo airplanes ready for takeoff | eBay


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 16, 2019)

Cool shots.


----------



## johnbr (Oct 16, 2019)

Pilots of Marine Fighter Squadron 113 (VMF-113) pose beside an F4U-1D Corsair on Engebi Island, sometime in 1944. 
WWII planes


----------



## Barrett (Oct 17, 2019)

Thing is: Vought did not envision the F4U as a high-production machine on the order of 12k, hence the expanded wartime scheme with Goodyear and Brewster. Wish I could find my long-long ago notes from the interview with engineer Rex Beisel for the 1979 book. IIRC the center section was one of the most complex single-engine airframe components of the era, requiring some redesign to ramp up deliveries.


----------



## chris mcmillin (Oct 17, 2019)

stug3 said:


> View attachment 451064


I recall when I first saw this Corsair was when I'd been invited to an airshow near El Centro, CA and my Twin Beech I was flying needed a couple of exhaust fasteners. A local crop duster Mr. Wood I believe, allowed me and a mechanic friend into his hangar to sort through his stuff looking for needed parts. He had a nicely organized place, we soon found the bin with our needed stuff. There under a huge tent of fabric suspended from the ceiling was NX900G I think its N number was. Glossy, clean, pristine, so fine looking I wondered why he hadn't chosen to fly it for the airshow.
Some years later it was sold to Ed Shipley shown flying it in this photo. Mr. Wood made a fine profit from the sale, enough to make someone a good looking retirement portfolio.
Chris...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Oct 22, 2019)

You have this Korean Sqn pictured on deck,
from this Sqn came the only Navy Ace of Korea.
Guy Bordelon, night radar equipped F4U.
This painting depicts his last victory.
His medals I have put in the matting, ribbons.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 25, 2019)

WW2 photos show kamikaze attacks and crash landings | Daily Mail Online

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)

757Sq FAA. Very nice build here...Corsair Mk II - Academy 1:72


----------



## johnbr (Oct 26, 2019)

*Vought XF4U-1 Corsair BuNo 1443 Batman_60 




*
*prototype during a test flight on October 8, 1940. *
*Vought F4U-4 Corsair*

*of Fighter Squadron VF-791 on the hangar deck on board the carrier Boxer (CV21) operating off Korea on July 4, 1951.*


----------



## Wurger (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 31, 2019)

WW2 China Photograph 1946 Tsingtao Tientsin Airfields Marine Planes USMC 5 Photo | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

1940s US Navy airplanes on carrier flight deck large 8x10 Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2020)

WW2 F4U-1D CORSAIR ON ESPIRITO SANTO ISLAND 1944 4" X 7" PHOTO & 2 BOUGAINVILLE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 11, 2020)

Nice shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

1959 Press Photo Bombs on Bellies of Corsair Fighter Planes Flown by Marines | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 22, 2020)

Somebody likes the Thunderbolt better.....

Vintage WW11 Photo 1st/8th Air ForceP47 W/Letter Member "We Won the War......" | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 24, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Rato Marczak (Feb 18, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> 1940s US Navy airplanes on carrier flight deck large 8x10 Photo | eBay
> 
> View attachment 565972


Is it possibly Ike Kepford's 55995 coming back home after the second tour? 
Are there more of these photos?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 26, 2020)

WWII USAF Air Force Photo Vought Corsair F4-U Fighter Aircraft Plane #9 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## fubar57 (Feb 27, 2020)

Interesting view


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 16, 2020)

johnbr said:


> Vought XF4U-1 Corsair BuNo 1443 Batman_60
> View attachment 558296
> 
> prototype during a test flight on October 8, 1940.
> ...


WWII USN Navy Vought Sikorsky XF4U-1 Fighter Airplane Aircraft Photo #67 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 11, 2020)

1959 Press Photo Bombs on Bellies of Corsair Fighter Planes Flown by Marines | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Jun 12, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

DVD Scans Capt . Coakley WW2 Photo album USMC & USAAF Pacific Isles & Japan . | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 26, 2020)

DVD Scans Capt . Coakley WW2 Photo album USMC & USAAF Pacific Isles & Japan . | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 23, 2020)

Genuine WW2 Photograph Vought F4U Corsair & Aircraft Carrier 1939-1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 23, 2020)

Oopsie.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 27, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 25, 2020)

1940s WWII Official USMC Photo Marine airplanes at Barakoma Field, Valla Lavella | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 10, 2020)

WW2 Sikorsky F4U Corsair Collection 158 Hi-Res Scans Jeff Ethell Archives on USB | eBay


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 10, 2020)

Quite a selection. At least one modern restoration there.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 10, 2020)

😳


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 25, 2020)

Vintage WWII aviation magazine AIR TRAILS Pictorial FEBRUARY 1943 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 28, 2020)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 9, 2020)

WW 2 USMC Photograph, Marines Bulldog Sqadron, d804 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 2, 2021)

1944 NOV - British F4U in formation flight - Corsair UK GB - WWII - World War 2 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 2, 2021)

At least the seller isn't charging a fortune for a photo that's plastered all over the internet


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 2, 2021)

Still....


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 4, 2021)

*PHOTO* WASP Preparing to Fly a Navy F4U-1 Corsair Fighter ~ Archival Photo? | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 8, 2021)

Vought F4U F4U-1 Corsair 1940's Factory Blueprints WW2 Aircraft RARE ARCHIVE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION VOUGHT CORSAIR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION VOUGHT CORSAIR | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 28, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION VOUGHT CORSAIR | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## bdefen (Jan 28, 2021)

Another favorite. Have seen one here at an air show headlined by the Blue Angels. Stood as close as I could while it warmed up. Nothing like a big IC engine!! You could hear it miles away. Awesome!!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 30, 2021)

Found NACA files on my HD

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 23, 2021)

AVIATION PHOTO AVION VOUGHT CORSAIR SUR PORTE-AVIONS LAFAYETTE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 12, 2021)

Original WW2 American Photo- F4U Corsair N-48 Flies Past Mt. Fuji Japan AWESOME | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 15, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

CORSAIR - ORIGINAL AVIATION PHOTO-MOYES & BOWYER COLLECTIONS | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2021)

WWII AMERICAN FIGHTER PILOT PHOTO ALBUM FILLED!! PLANES SHIPS GIRLIE ART 2 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 30, 2021)

See below:

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 30, 2021)

Your link, she no work. It took me to a colour picture of the aircraft I am building


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 31, 2021)

Original WWII Photo Of Corsair F4U Taking Off From An Aircraft Carrier | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Davecww1 (May 23, 2021)

Capt. Vick said:


> See below:


Tiny Tim rocket?


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 29, 2021)

Lot of 15 WWII US original Photograph Wild Cat & corsair Fighter plane pilot etc | eBay


Estate find. Condition is "Used". There will be age/use imperfections. All 15 photos shown are included. Sold as found.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 4, 2021)

ROYAL NAVY Aircraft Carrier DECK CRASHES Original PHOTOGRAPHS HMS Fleet Air Arm | eBay


ROYAL NAVY AIRCRAFT CARRIER. DECK LANDING CRASHES.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 8, 2021)

1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 2723, American fighter aircraft | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s airplane by Aeroplane Photo Supply # 2723, American fighter aircraft at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 9, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Barrett (Jul 26, 2021)

The oopsy-daisy Fleet Air Arm sequence reminds me that you can set your calendar by the regularity with which Facebook Experts (!) insist The British Taught Us How To Fly Corsairs.

Well, actually, no the British did not. The USN was operating F4Us off carriers long before the FAA, both in training and in combat. A couple of us have repeatedly provided contrary proof, not that it matters. It's REALLY hard to compete with "I saw it on the internet."

Taking away absolutely nothing from our Royal Nivey allies...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 30, 2021)

WW2 Era Real Photo 4" x 5" F4U-1 CORSAIRS Flying In Formation | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW2 Era Real Photo 4" x 5" F4U-1 CORSAIRS Flying In Formation at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Whistling Death , F1 , F27

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 27, 2021)

1943 Official US Navy Photograph - Deadly Navy Fighters (Vought Corsairs) 8”x10” | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1943 Official US Navy Photograph - Deadly Navy Fighters (Vought Corsairs) 8”x10” at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 15, 2021)

WWII: CORSAIR MK III TWIN WASP (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAR 1944 | eBay


CORSAIR MK III TWIN WASP. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. AIR MINISTRY REF: 12712 D. USED condition.



www.ebay.com





CORSAIR MK III TWIN WASP (O.U.O) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH MAR 1944

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 15, 2021)

WW 2 USMC Photograph, Marines Bulldog Sqadron | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for WW 2 USMC Photograph, Marines Bulldog Sqadron at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## le_steph40 (Dec 15, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 18, 2021)

CORSAIRS OF 791 SQUADRON OVER SINGAPORE. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO 15x10cm App | eBay


<p dir="ltr" style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">CORSAIRS OF 791 SQUADRON OVER SINGAPORE. ORIGINAL WW2 PHOTO MEASURING 15x10cm App AND IN GREAT CONDITION, CORNER MOUNTED SO EASY TO REMOVE. LEFT AS IS DUE TO INFO ON PAPER</p>



www.ebay.com





791 SQUADRON OVER SINGAPORE

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## nuuumannn (Dec 19, 2021)

Barrett said:


> A couple of us have repeatedly provided contrary proof, not that it matters. It's REALLY hard to compete with "I saw it on the internet."



Now, don't you come on here and try and disprove long held fallacies with your "Facts", Barrett...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 24, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 18, 2022)

WWII: CORSAIR III (PRODUCTION) ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


CORSAIR III. ORIGINAL AIR MINISTRY PHOTOGRAPH. MINISTRY OF PRODUCTION REF: 13712 E. (PRODUCTION).



www.ebay.co.uk





RAF

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## nuuumannn (Jan 18, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF



Erm, Royal Navy... 

Marineflieger, mein schatz...


----------



## MIflyer (Feb 17, 2022)

Found this nice shot of an F4U.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 17, 2022)

MIflyer said:


> Found this nice shot of an F4U.
> 
> View attachment 658384



It is a nice shot, but be aware that it's colorized.

Cheers,



Dana

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## MIflyer (Feb 18, 2022)

Dana Bell said:


> It is a nice shot, but be aware that it's colorized.


Yes, It was in batch of them that I found on line some time ago.

Somewhere I have a colorized version of that old SF film, "The Thing From Another World.' They had the wingtips and tail of that C-47, "Tropical Tilly" in dark blue. In reality, I think they were red for high visibiity in the Artic.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 17, 2022)

HMS Indomitable RAF















RN FAA WW2 VOUGHT CORSAIR ON TAKEOFF FROM HMS INDOMITABLE - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Original photograph of a Corsair on take off from HMS Indomitable during Far East operations. Stamped on reverse "Passed by Censor. Not for publication".



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 21, 2022)

WW2 F4U CORSAIR AIRCRAFT / Damaged Planes ORIG 1945 Photo Lot TINIAN ISLAND Rare | eBay


5 Original vintage 1945 snapshot photographs of aircraft on Tinian Island. Views of damaged planes and F4U Corsair Aircraft. The photos are noted on the backs; "Tinian 1945" Photos measure: 2.75 in. x 4.50 in. Condition: Original 1945 photographs in excellent vintage condition with no stains or...



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 22, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2022)

RAF birdcage














WWII: VOUGHT F4U CORSAIR MK. I B&W PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


VOUGHT F4U CORSAIR MK. B&W PHOTOGRAPH.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## SaparotRob (Apr 3, 2022)

Snautzer01 said:


> RAF birdcage
> 
> View attachment 663503
> 
> ...


Going to be late for dinner, darling. I have to teach the bloody Yanks how to land these things on their bloody carriers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 23, 2022)

Woman U.S. Marine Corps El Toro airbase CORSAIR FIGHTER PLANES 1944 Orig Photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Woman U.S. Marine Corps El Toro airbase CORSAIR FIGHTER PLANES 1944 Orig Photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 25, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 2, 2022)

*PHOTOS* FG-1D Corsair Fighters in Combat VMF-251 ~ SWP Theater | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2022)

:thumbroght:


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 13, 2022)

HMS RAJAH 














RN FAA WW2 VOUGHT CORSAIR ON HMS RAJAH CARRIER - ORIGINAL PHOTOGRAPH | eBay


Original photograph of a Vought Corsair on HMS Rajah. Stamped on reverse.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 14, 2022)

VF75 White 19














1940s WWII US Navy Airplane Photo Vought F4U Corsair in flight | eBay


SEE Size in condition box above.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 16, 2022)

9 Vintage WWII Fighter Pilot Photos | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 9 Vintage WWII Fighter Pilot Photos at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 20, 2022)

Very French














French Navy F4U Corsair Aircraft at Da Nang Vietnam in 1954, Original Slide j14a | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for French Navy F4U Corsair Aircraft at Da Nang Vietnam in 1954, Original Slide j14a at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 20, 2022)

Tres Francais

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 23, 2022)

Vintage WWII Official U. S. Navy Photograph Reveille at Dawn | eBay


The photo was released September 19, 1944. File number 243454. It is captioned "Reveille at Dawn. ". It is in very good condition.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 24, 2022)

Vintage WWII Official U. S. Navy Photograph Corsairs Warming Up | eBay


The photo was released September 19, 1944. File number TR-11039. It is captioned "Corsairs Warming Up. ". It is in very good condition with a slight crease running diagonal.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

Jato or else the worst running engine ever to leave deck.















1940s USA aircraft Photo Chance Vought F 4U's airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s USA aircraft Photo Chance Vought F 4U's airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 14, 2022)

seller Harold Bitzegiao while he was stationed in the Solomon Islands as a pilot with the VF-17 ( the Jolly Rogers). He sent me this picture when I was doing research on my uncle, Harold's good friend, James Miller. The photograph was meant to depict life on Bouganville. He had no intention of taking great photograph of the legendary NO. 29, flown by Ike Kepford. In the photograph you can see Ike's kill record and the skull and crossbones on the cowling. 

The photograph was signed by Bitz, as they called him. Bitz led an amazing life both in and out of the military. He was the recipient of the DFC, Purple Heart and Air Medal. 









Rare photo of VF-17 F4U Corsair, No. 29. (see description for details) | eBay


He had no intention of taking great photograph of the legendary NO. 29, flown by Ike Kepford. In the photograph you can see Ike's kill record and the skull and crossbones on the cowling. Bitz led an amazing life both in and out of the military.



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

RNZAF ground crews refuel No. 31 Servicing Unit Corsairs, Espiritu Santo.

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
6 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Jul 15, 2022)

A war-weary Corsair lands at Jacquinot Bay, New Britain. May, 1945

Source

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Winner Winner:

1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Jul 15, 2022)

Great shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 18, 2022)

XF-4U 3B 1943















1940s USA aircraft Photo Chance Vought XF-4U 3B 1943 airplane | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940s USA aircraft Photo Chance Vought XF-4U 3B 1943 airplane at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## GTX (Aug 18, 2022)

One can get a conversion kit in 1/48 for this variant:









1/48 Scale XF4U-3B CORSAIR RESIN CONVERSION SET | rieth-creations


Polyurethane Resin Set for the 1/48 Scale Tamiya F4U-1/2, -1A, -1D series of Corsairs. Set includes turbosupercharger fairing, intake, engine crankcase, cowl flaps, 4 blade propeller, and fuselage section. Add a unique variant to your collection of Corsair model kits. NOTE: Assembly Instructions...




www.riethcreations.com


----------



## GTX (Aug 18, 2022)

I also did a fictional story based upon it entering service:






The Vought F4U-3C


The Vought F4U-3C



beyondthesprues.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Aug 18, 2022)

GTX said:


> I also did a fictional story based upon it entering service:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great stuff!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Wednesday at 6:53 AM)

Navy Vought F4U Corsair awaits take-off. nr 936














1940's WWII US Navy Vought F4U Corsair awaits take-off, airplane 8x10 photo | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1940's WWII US Navy Vought F4U Corsair awaits take-off, airplane 8x10 photo at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Wednesday at 8:05 AM)




----------



## fubar57 (Wednesday at 1:12 PM)

Snautzer01 said:


> F4U Corsair


Popular photo for $30.50.... F4U-1D 936 | World War Photos


----------



## Gnomey (Yesterday at 6:56 PM)

Good shots!


----------

